# R302.5.1 Fire Door/Garage



## Cbhillwood (May 16, 2020)

We are moving out of our home, and as part of the relocation process, we had to undergo an inspection. It was determined that the door to our garage doesn’t meet code (R302.5.1). We were told that if we can determine when this code was implemented, it may not be applicable to our house (older home). I’ve scoured the internet, but can’t find when this code was adopted, either at the ICC level or state (WV) level. Can anyone help point us to where we can figure out when this code was adopted?

Many thanks!


----------



## cda (May 16, 2020)

Welcome

Not into WV Code

Are you in a bigger city??

Or out in a non city

If bigger city, ask the city for / open records a timeline of what building code and residential code was adopted which years. Than you have to research each of those 


Or call the head building official and ask him the question 


So first thing what year was the house built??


Or what is the problem with buying a door??? Or is there more to it???


----------



## cda (May 16, 2020)

Not sure how real estate works in WV, But some of those home inspections are “Nice to Haves”

They really do not hold up a deal, if not done.

Or reduce your price say $ 250, and politely say buy your own door


----------



## Cbhillwood (May 16, 2020)

Thank you. I’m in Charleston, WV. It would be easy enough to buy the door, but they’re out of stock everywhere right now. 

We’ve contacted the city engineer, but he can’t find the date. 

Also, it’s not the buyer who requires it, but our relocation team, so we can’t just knock money off, unfortunately. We have to fix it (which will take quite some time given no doors available currently), or show that the code was adopted after our house was built (1975).


----------



## cda (May 16, 2020)

How soon do you have to close?

Do an open records request to the city, for both building and residential code

What they were

And year.

Most cities have ten days to reply


Is it as simple as changing the door out????

What is the width??

What is there now?????


----------



## cda (May 16, 2020)

I cannot find a link to WV codes

But is it the same wording as this ::;


*R302.5.1 Opening Protection*

Openings from a private garage directly into a room used for sleeping purposes shall not be permitted. Other openings between the garage and residence shall be equipped with solid wood doors not less than 13/8 inches (35 mm) in thickness, solid or honeycomb-core steel doors not less than 13/8 inches (35 mm) thick, or 20-minute fire-rated doors, equipped with a self-closing device.


----------



## mtlogcabin (May 16, 2020)

Since it was in the most common residential code used in the eastern half of the United States in 1979 and no black bar beside the language that means it said the same thing in 1976. I can't believe you cannot find a solid minimum 1-3/8 inch thick door in West Virginia. 

1979 CABO Code

BUILDING PLANNING 
Section R-210 - Private Garages 
Openings from a private garage directly into a room used for sleeping 
purposes shall not be permitted. Other openings between the garage 
and residence shall be equipped with solid wood doors not less than one 
and three eighths (1-3/8) inches in thickness or equivalent. 
The garage shall be completely separated from the residence and its 
attic area by means of one-half (112) inch gypsum board or equivalent applied 
to the garage side. 
Garage and carport floor surfaces shall be of approved noncombustible 
material. 
Section R-211 - Exits 
Not less than one exit conforming to this Chapter shall be provided from 
each dwelling unit. 
Every sleeping room shall have at least one operable window or exterior 
door approved for emergency egress or rescue. The units must be operable 
from the inside to a full clear opening without the use of separate tools. 
Where windows are provided as a means of egress or rescue they shall have 
a sill height of not more than forty-four (44) inches above the floor. 
All egress or rescue windows from sleeping rooms must have a minimum 
net clear opening of five and seventenths (5.7) square feet. The minimum 
net clear opening height dimension shall be twenty four (24) inches. The 
minimum net clear opening width dimension shall be twenty (20) inches.


----------



## cda (May 16, 2020)

https://wvleap.wvu.edu/fundamental-tools/building-code


----------



## cda (May 16, 2020)

Cbhillwood said:


> We are moving out of our home, and as part of the relocation process, we had to undergo an inspection. It was determined that the door to our garage doesn’t meet code (R302.5.1). We were told that if we can determine when this code was implemented, it may not be applicable to our house (older home). I’ve scoured the internet, but can’t find when this code was adopted, either at the ICC level or state (WV) level. Can anyone help point us to where we can figure out when this code was adopted?
> 
> Many thanks!





What is there now?????

If you can take a couple of pictures

Convert them to a link

Post the links


----------



## cda (May 16, 2020)

http://jerrypeck.com/IFCN/2015-02 IFCN/2015-02 IFCN.pdf


----------



## ICE (May 16, 2020)

cda said:


> http://jerrypeck.com/IFCN/2015-02 IFCN/2015-02 IFCN.pdf


Oh no!  Here's hoping he doesn't find out about this forum.


----------



## rogerpa (May 16, 2020)

What exactly does your "inspector" say is wrong with the current door?

The IRC was first published 1/1/2000 and the section would have been R309.1. Prior to that date, most likely would have been (BOCA) one of the legacy codes, if any.

Requirement moved from R309.1 to R302.5.1 in 2006.

Requirement for self-closing device added in 2012. 

R102.7 Existing structures.
The legal occupancy of any structure existing on the date of adoption of this code shall be permitted to continue without change, except as is
specifically covered in this code, the International Property Maintenance Code or the International Fire Code, or as is deemed necessary by the
building official for the general safety and welfare of the occupants and the public.


----------



## VillageInspector (May 18, 2020)

Worse comes to worse I don't know of any reason why you can't just frame the door way in and do away with the door.


----------



## cda (May 18, 2020)

VillageInspector said:


> Worse comes to worse I don't know of any reason why you can't just frame the door way in and do away with the door.




Than you cant get in the house


----------



## my250r11 (May 18, 2020)

In some AHJ's relocation of a home triggers them to meet the same as new. A simple 20 minute door shouldn't be that hard to find at any good hardware or lumber store.


----------



## VillageInspector (May 19, 2020)

cda said:


> Than you cant get in the house



I was under the impression this is a door from the garage to the house. I would hope there is a front door to the home but then again maybe I should not be so sure


----------



## ADAguy (May 19, 2020)

Then again you can always order one from HomeDepot.


----------



## Rick18071 (May 20, 2020)

It's not hard to make your own 1-3/8" solid wood door out of plywood or OSB.


----------



## rktect 1 (May 20, 2020)

cda said:


> Or reduce your price say $ 250, and politely say buy your own door



Or just buy the door at your big box depot store for $80-$150 and install it yourself.


----------



## ADAguy (Jun 23, 2020)

He says "everyone" is out of stock, so order it out of state and have it shipped rush, if you "must" have it.


----------



## MACV (Aug 28, 2020)

In 1972, BOCA, SBCCI, and ICBO created the Council of American Building Officials (CABO) which published CABO's One and Two Family Dwelling Code.  I doubt your jurisdiction adopted it since few did.  I have had some luck finding old city codes at the local library.


----------



## MACV (Aug 28, 2020)

Be aware that none of the garage to house doors are fire rated even when the door panel is required to be rated since the frame and hardware is not required to be rated.  It should be a simple thing to replace the door panel with one listed in the current code and add an automatic closer if required.


----------



## cda (Aug 28, 2020)

my250r11 said:


> In some AHJ's relocation of a home triggers them to meet the same as new. A simple 20 minute door shouldn't be that hard to find at any good hardware or lumber store.



Found out it is hard to find

Trying to find a 32x80 plain slab solid wood door only

Will keep looking


----------



## MACV (Aug 28, 2020)

The 1970 BOCA code section 414.11 requires  a door panel that with a 3/4 hour fire resistance rating or a 1 3/4" solid core wood door with no closer required.  That might not be the applicable code but no other code would have been more restrictive and the 1972 CABO code would have been the same since this requirement is unchanged in later CABO codes.

All you should need to do is hire a carpenter to install a solid core wood door (20 min equivalent).  If the code history is not convincing add the closer.  I'm surprised a door from that era isn't solid core wood or metal clad. 

Wish I knew how to edit comments.


----------



## cda (Aug 28, 2020)

MACV said:


> The 1970 BOCA code section 414.11 requires  a door panel that with a 3/4 hour fire resistance rating or a 1 3/4" solid core wood door with no closer required.  That might not be the applicable code but no other code would have been more restrictive and the 1972 CABO code would have been the same since this requirement is unchanged in later CABO codes.
> 
> All you should need to do is hire a carpenter to install a solid core wood door (20 min equivalent).  If the code history is not convincing add the closer.  I'm surprised a door from that era isn't solid core wood or metal clad.
> 
> Wish I knew how to edit comments.





I think you have to be a Sawhorse,, Forum supporting person,,, to edit.



Which we welcome, plus the cost ,,, will save you money on a project down the road,   When you  have one of those I don't know questions


----------



## fatboy (Aug 28, 2020)

VillageInspector said:


> I was under the impression this is a door from the garage to the house. I would hope there is a front door to the home but then again maybe I should not be so sure



My previous house did not have a dpoor from the garage to the house. Had a man door to the exterior in back, then the back door of the house. A pain with groceries in the winter, but usable. Lived with it for 8 years.


----------



## Paul Sweet (Aug 31, 2020)

International Existing Building Code Resource A (in the back of the book) gives fire ratings for archaic assemblies, and a few ways to increase their fire resistance.  It is based on a HUD study and publication from the 1980s (I think) addressing rehabilitation of pre-code buildings.


----------



## ADAguy (Sep 1, 2020)

Damit! buy a used one from Habitat.


----------



## MACV (Sep 3, 2020)

Paul Sweet said:


> International Existing Building Code Resource A (in the back of the book) gives fire ratings for archaic assemblies, and a few ways to increase their fire resistance.  It is based on a HUD study and publication from the 1980s (I think) addressing rehabilitation of pre-code buildings.


A  door from a garage to a house is not required to be a fire rated assembly nor is it in a fire rated frame or a fire rated frame. However, if you want to build such a wall and opening protection, you can.


----------

